# Döbel im Winter



## Andal (8. November 2009)

Der Döbel ist neben der Barbe ganz klar mein Lieblingsfisch. Besonders jetzt, wo das Wetter schmuddelig und das Wasser kalt wird. Wie sieht eure Winterfischerei auf Döbel aus?

Welche Gewässer(-abschnitte)?
Welches Gerät?
Welche Köder, welches Futter, wenn überhaupt gefüttert wird?
Welche Taktiken?

Mich interessieren hier wirklich nur die reinen Friedfischmethoden und nicht die Tatsache, dass Leuciscus cephalus auch mal auf Spinnköder geht!


----------



## HirRscH (8. November 2009)

*AW: Döbel im Winter*

Für mich ganz kla mit der Feederrute. Bevorzugte Köder wären Mais und Wurm. Futter misch ich mir eig. immer selbst (meistens sieht das undgefähr so aus: Hauptbestandteil Paniermehl, Copra Melasse, Busquitmehl und Hanfmehl). Ich fische in der Ems und der Werse bei Münster und bevorzuge die ruhigeren Stellen (ich glaube nicht das sich ein Fisch bei wenig Narung und großer Kälte in den Strom stellt, viel zu energieraubend)

Gruß HirRscH


----------



## Sensitivfischer (8. November 2009)

*AW: Döbel im Winter*

Zur kalten Jahreszeit ist das Angeln auf Döbel bei mir eher ein Absammeln, als ein Fischen. Bei mir stehen sie meist in ruhigem Wasser unter Brücken, an ruhigen Stellen in den Altarmen von Flüssen, wo Bäume tief überm Wasser hängen oder Wasser aus anderen Rinnsäalen in den Fluß eingeleitet werden. Teilweise sind sie kaum zu erkennen, so ruhig stehen sie da. Manchmal beißen sie auf Obst(angeschnittene Trauben, eingekochte gesüßte Kirschen), mal auf Tauwurmbündel oder Mais + Made.
Ich rücke ihnen mit Matchrute und feinen Posenmontagen auf die Pelle, da sie auch  nur sehr zögerlich beißen.


----------



## Professor Tinca (8. November 2009)

*AW: Döbel im Winter*

Bei uns fängt man sie jetzt mit Matchrute oder Bolo und treibender Pose (Loafer).
Die Montage wird weit voraus treiben gelassen denn die Döbel stehen dicht am Ufer wo weniger starke Strömung ist.
Anfüttern tue ich nur manchmal. Dann mit ab und zu einer handvoll zerpflücktem Brot welches in der Strömung voraustreibt und langsam absinkt.
Als Köder funktionieren Brot, gewürzter Dosenmais(wie bei mir im Winter immer natürlich mit Knoblauchpulver), und Angelmais mit Muschelgeschmack.
Versuche mit Würmern ergaben zu viele Barsche als Beifang.

Wenn es noch kälter wird und sich Randeis am Fluss gebildet hat dann sind die Döbel nicht mehr in Ufernähe sondern ziehen sich in die tiefen Stellen in der Flussmitte zurück.
Dann kommt die Feederrute zum Einsatz.
Vorzugsweise mit Futterkorb um die Fische nicht zu schnell zu sättigen und trotzdem genug Lockmittel in Ködernähe zu haben.
Die Köder sind dann kleine Fischfetzten und Mais(wie oben).

|wavey:|wavey:|wavey:


----------



## Professor Tinca (8. November 2009)

*AW: Döbel im Winter*

In "meinem" Flüsschen gibt es keine Buhnen oder sowas. Darum ist die Strömung immer in greifbarer Nähe für die Döbel.
Genaugenommen brauchen sie nur einen langen Hals machen um etwas aus der Strömung zu fischen.:q:q


----------



## Professor Tinca (8. November 2009)

*AW: Döbel im Winter*

Davon gehe ich aus.
Wenn ein Fluss solche strömungslosen Stellen hat liegt die Vermutung nahe, dass die Fische dort nur stehen um zu ruhen und nicht um aktiv Futter zu suchen.


----------



## Andal (8. November 2009)

*AW: Döbel im Winter*

Hier meine Art und Weise, wie ich im Winter den Döbeln nachstelle.

Das Gewässer:

Ich meide die großen Flüsse und stehende Gewässer sowieso. Kleine, möglichst naturbelassene Flüsse ziehen mich magisch an. Je öfter die Fließgeschwindigkeit wechselt und je mehr Struktur, desto besser. Die ideale Stelle liegt im Bereich einer Außenkurve an der tiefsten Stelle. Optimal, wenn sich dort auch noch eine Deckung befindet.

Das Gerät:

So einfach es nur geht. Alles was ich brauche, geht im Prinzip in eine Jackentasche, sieht man mal von der Rute, dem Kescher und dem Bankstick ab. Den meisten Raum nimmt noch die große Thermoskanne mit heißem Tee ein. Vorzugsweise ein Earl Grey, richtig süß!
Je nach Gewässer fische ich hier entweder meine alte Abu Leger Lite in 280 cm (eine brandneue, ungefischte kam jetzt erst dazu!), meine Hardy Fibatube in 305 cm, oder die Fox Specimen 12” 1.00 lbs.; kräftigere Ruten braucht man nicht. Dazu noch eine gute Rolle mit 16er, oder 18er Mono. Ein paar Haken zwischen Gr. 8 und 14, Schrotblei (SSG und LG), kleine Wirbel und etwas Kleinzeug (Stoppergarn, Perlen, Legerstopps…)

Die Montagen sind denkbar einfach. Entweder den Haken durchgebunden, also ohne Vorfach direkt an die Hauptschnur und ca. 60 cm darüber die nötigen Schrotbleie, oder einen einfachen frei gleitenden Seitenarm. Das Blei wähle ich immer so leicht, dass es gerade eben so liegen bleibt.

Köder:

Über die Jahre bin ich bei folgenden Ködern hängengeblieben:
- Brot(-flocke) und liquidized bread, also feinst zerriebenes sehr frisches Weißbrot ohne Kruste.
- verschiedene Teigpasten, bestehend aus einem Grundteig von liquidized bread angereichert mit Stinkekäse, pürierter Hühnerleber, Sardellenpaste, Knoblauch, oder einfach nur pur.
- Hühnerleberstücken
- Sardinenstücken, nicht mehr so ganz frisch

Damit wird dann auch sehr, sehr sparsam beigefüttert. Mehr als fünf Kügelchen pro Angelstelle sind es nie! Die Döbel sollen ja nur auf den Geschmack kommen und keinesfalls satt werden.

Taktik:

Zuerst gehe ich die ganze Tagesstrecke vorsichtig ab und gebe als Kostprobe jeweils die o.a. fünf Happen pro Swim ins Wasser. Dabei achte ich sehr auf die Strömung und werfe so ein, dass sie eben an der bevorzugten tiefen Stelle mit der Deckung zu liegen kommen. Anschließend geht es zurück zur ersten Stelle, wo nun noch zwei Happen und der Hakenköder eingeworfen werden. Meist läuft es so, dass der erste Wurf den Fisch bringt, oder es tut sich gar nichts. Deshalb auch die mehreren Stellen, die ich “unter Feuer” halte. Geht nach 30 min. nichts, so wechsle ich die Stelle.

Wichtig ist mir auch das Wetter. Perfekt ist ein Tag, wo keiner gerne mit dem Hund geht. Grau und richtig trübe muss es sein! Strahlender Sonnenschein ist schieres Gift!

Als Bissanzeiger genügt mir der Blick auf die Schnur, die ich nie vollständig spanne, sondern mit einem Hauch von Schnurbogen liegenlasse. Ausnahme ist das Fischen gegen den Strom. Hier spanne ich vollständig. Fällt die Schnur dann plötzlich zusammen, muss auch schon der Anhieb folgen.

Wichtig ist vor allen anderen Dingen, dass man sich extrem leise verhält und gar nicht erst von vielen Fischen zu träumen wagt. Ein bis zwei Döbel pro Tag und man kann sich ein Loch in den Bauch freuen.

Und das allerschönste nach so einem Angeltag ist, wenn Abends am Kaminofen bei einem scharfen Curry die Füsse wieder auftauen. Ganz so, wie es Chris Yates vorgemacht hat! Etwas altgelagerter Gerstenbrand aus Kaledonien kann dabei auch nicht schaden…


----------



## David23 (9. November 2009)

*AW: Döbel im Winter*

Also Andal, viel brauch man dem nicht mehr hinzufügen...werde ich aber trotzdem...konnte dieses Jahr auch ein paar Hübsche auf die Schuppen legen, der größte so um die 55cm....
mein Lieblingsköder: Goudawürfel, am bester junger, der härtet schnell aus
Montage: am liebsten freie Leine...aber jetzt im Winter an der Pose (Loafer, wie Prof. Tinca schon erwähnt hat), Kapselrolle und feine Matchrute, 18er Schnur durchgehend oder Kapselrolle, Picker, normale Birnenbleimontage, 18er Hauptschnur, 17er Vorfach

Der Döbel auf dem Foto war nicht so groß, da ich wie Andal nur mit Sachen herumlaufe, die in einer Jacke passe, vergesse ich den Fotoapparat immer, ich finde es sowiso blöd mich immer selber zu fotografieren und im Winter sind eh die Finger klamm...im Frühjahr fing ich diese Barbe, sie war ein erfreulicher Beifang


----------



## fishcatcher99 (9. November 2009)

*AW: Döbel im Winter*

Hi,
Also bei uns klappt Feedern immer am besten!#6 Ich hab aber die Erfahrung gemacht,das die voll auf Trockenobst stehn! Ich mische jetzt immer reichlich Trockenobst unter mein Futter ( Aprikosen,Pflaumen,Kirschen,Rosinen) Und als Hakenköder benutze ich Mais, Rotwurm , Zimt oder Anisteig oder halt Trockenobst! Aber meist beissen als erstes kleine Mini Rotaugen und da die ein Willkommener Beifang sind ( Gefrierköfis) fische ich immer erst mit Maden und dann,wenn der erste Döbel kommt steige ich auf was grösseres um! 

Hab da aber ma ne Frage, Was macht ihr mit den Döbeln?
Also alles über 20cm release ich wieder und alles drunter wird zu Gefrierköfis! Kann man die eigentlich auch esssen?
mfg:vik:


----------



## Professor Tinca (9. November 2009)

*AW: Döbel im Winter*

Also ich esse die nicht. 
Allerdings habe ich jemanden in der Verwandschaft der alles isst was Fisch heisst.
Wenn ich dort hin will nehme ich die Döbel auch mit.


----------



## David23 (9. November 2009)

*AW: Döbel im Winter*



Kaulbarschspezi schrieb:


> Hallo Andal,
> 
> sehr schönes Posting von Dir, da bleibt keine Frage offen und meine Vermutungen stützt es auch.
> 
> Nachdem ich auf dieses Jahr im Winter auch vermehrt am Wasser verbringen werde, denke ich mal, versuch ichs auch mal gezielter auf die Größeren. Spaß an der Rute bringen die allemal...


 
Da stimme ich dir voll zu!!!|good:


----------



## fishcatcher99 (9. November 2009)

*AW: Döbel im Winter*

@ Proffesor Tinca :Ohch was bis du gemein...


----------



## David23 (9. November 2009)

*AW: Döbel im Winter*



fishcatcher99 schrieb:


> Hi,
> Also bei uns klappt Feedern immer am besten!#6 Ich hab aber die Erfahrung gemacht,das die voll auf Trockenobst stehn! Ich mische jetzt immer reichlich Trockenobst unter mein Futter ( Aprikosen,Pflaumen,Kirschen,Rosinen) Und als Hakenköder benutze ich Mais, Rotwurm , Zimt oder Anisteig oder halt Trockenobst! Aber meist beissen als erstes kleine Mini Rotaugen und da die ein Willkommener Beifang sind ( Gefrierköfis) fische ich immer erst mit Maden und dann,wenn der erste Döbel kommt steige ich auf was grösseres um!
> 
> Hab da aber ma ne Frage, Was macht ihr mit den Döbeln?
> ...


Fischt du auch im Winter mit Trockenobst????
Also ich release sie, weil im Gegensatz zu Prof. Tincas Bekannter Döbel mir überhaupt nicht schmeckt, ich habe drei dieses Jahr probiert:v und meine Frau hat verboten, sie in der Küche auszunehmen, weil sie einens sehr strengen Eigengeruch haben.....Aber sie sind gute und dankbare Angelfische und machen richtig Spaß


----------



## fishcatcher99 (9. November 2009)

*AW: Döbel im Winter*

Also ich fische im Winter auch gelegentlich mit Trockenobest,aber nur wenn ich ordentlich was ins Futter misch und mehrere Tage fische also vllt ma n ganzes Wochenende! Die müssen sich im Winter erst dran gewönen werend sie im Herbst  sofort drauf anspringen!


----------



## David23 (9. November 2009)

*AW: Döbel im Winter*

Also, irgendwie freu ich mich....die Seen sind zugefroren, es herrscht eine hundskälte und ich geh auf die Döbelpirsch...hat irgendetwas einzigartiges... Andal sieht das ja genauso..
Na ja, letzten Winter habe ich mir den großen Zeh erfroren, da war ne zeitlang nichts mit Winterangeln...

Was wäre denn noch außer denn genannte ein fähiger Köder????
Ich habe mal einen winterlichen Döbel auf einen Hanfteig gefangen....


----------



## wobbler68 (10. November 2009)

*AW: Döbel im Winter*

Bei uns an der Weser fängt man oft mehr Döbel als andere (Rotaugen,Rotfedern,Schneider usw.).

Dabei ist es egal ob 1Made oder 1Tauwurm.
Top Köder sind 8-12cm lange KöFi .Damit sortiert man die kleinen unter 40cm aus.
3,30m Rute(60gr.Wurfg.)25er mono und Stahlvorfach.Das ganze an freier Leine treibend angeboten brachte Fische bis 66cm dieses Jahr.
3-5Fische um 50 sind immer drin.
Mir schmecken sie auch nicht besonders gut.
Da meine Hunde mir aber keine ruhe lassen ,wenn ich Bratfisch esse,kommen für die beiden Döbel zu Einsatz.


----------



## David23 (11. November 2009)

*AW: Döbel im Winter*

Meinst du wirklich, das man Döbel auch im Winter mit Köderfisch fängt? 
Für alle die Interesse haben: Habe jetzt die Döbel Interessengemeinschaft gegründet hier im anglerboard


----------



## wobbler68 (11. November 2009)

*AW: Döbel im Winter*

Die Weser bei uns hat eine starke Strömmung und ist nicht sehr tief(durchs. 1,5m). Ruhige und tiefe Stellen sind selten.
Wenn man solche Hot Spots kennt ist man fast mit fanggarantie ausgestattet.Da fangen sogar blanke Haken Döbel von 6-15cm.
Dort kann man auch im Jan./Feb. mit  Döbeln auf KöFi rechnen.


----------



## David23 (11. November 2009)

*AW: Döbel im Winter*

Habe ich gerade gefunden....Matt Hayes goes Chub Fishing:

http://www.truveo.com/fishing-for-chub/id/1679419414

Für alle die gerne Döbel fangen!


----------



## Baschtii (11. November 2009)

*AW: Döbel im Winter*

ein tipp von mir ist es an in einem beerenstrauch, kirschbaum  o.ä. ( weil da stehn die immer) normal mit leichter feeder oder schwimmermontage mit wurm  oder wenn nicht sogar mal mit ein paar kirschen 

mein kumpel hat mit heuhüpfer (garnicht groß) mal einen 50er raus    aber die sind im winter schwer aufzutreiben...

mfg baschtii


----------



## Andal (11. November 2009)

*AW: Döbel im Winter*

Obst und Insekten sind ja nun im Winter leider in der Natur etwas rar.


----------



## fishcatcher99 (11. November 2009)

*AW: Döbel im Winter*

Mir is da noch so was eingefallen,was wir im Sommer bei 30 grad so getrieben haben:
Also es war wie geagt ein Brütend heisser Tag,und da es die ganze Woche so war und bleiben sollte und da Ferien warn war das Ufer der Talsperre ab ca 11 uhr mit Badegästen übersäht! Angelwetter is das ja uhrsprünglich auch keins! Aber da ja Ferien waren und wir quasi gezwungen waren zu angeln machten wir uns an einem Morgen gegen 7 uhr mit der Spinnrute auf den Weg! Beissen tat ausser einigen Mini Barschen nix! Nun machten wir uns also gegen 11 uhr auf den Heimweg,an dem mit Badegästen übersätem Ufer vorbei und dann über die Mauer! Da wir Morgens auf der anderen Saite der Talsperre angefangen hatten bzw am ende waren wir nicht über die Mauer gekommen aber mussten dort auf dem Rückweg lang! Als wir also drüber gingen vielen uns zahlreiche Karpfen und Döbel auf die dort standen! Die Karpfen sahen aus wie altertühmliche Fernseher 20pfd mit nem sehr dicken +++ nach oben und die Döbel schienen den Rekord kanachen zu können! Natürlich war auch Kleinfisch vertreten! Wir kamen natürlich nach ner gefühlten Stunde beobachten,auf die Gloriche Idee auf die Fische dort zu angeln! Schwimmbrot war für die Oberflächennahen Döbel und Karpfen mein erster gedanke-nur wie? Mit dem Zeug kann man ja höchstens 5m Werfen! Ja und da muss man wissen,bei uns ist das angeln auf und die ersten 50m nach der Mauer verboten,anwerfen is aber erlaubt! Wir sahen für das Problem nur eine Lösung:
Am nächsten Morgen sind wa dann als es gerade hell war zur Talsperre geradelt! Im Gepäch Futteral mit 2 schweren Karpfenruten und nem Eimer mit Vorfächern,Wirbel,100g Bleien und jeder Menge Gebäck! Wir also ca 60m von der Mauer unser Lager aufgeschlagen mit Provesorischer abkakmatte aus nem Müllsack mit Kissen!|bigeyes Der Eine von Uns schnappte sich den Eimer und ging auf die Mauer! Mit der Poolbrille konnte man trotz der noch nicht so vorhandenen Sonne die Döbel gut sehen! Die brauchten auch erstmal ne halbe Stunde Zeit sich an das Brot zu gewöhnen! Die Talsperre war bis auf einen Angler und uns wie leer gefegt! Um ca 7 uhr Flog dann das erste der 100g Blei auf die Mauer,wurde da von meinem bereitstehendem Kollegen (der vorallem auf Fußgänger acht gab) aus dem Wirbel geklinkt,gegen das fertige Vorfach mit Brot ausgetauscht und den Döbeln Punktgenauu serviert! Dauerte keine 2min da rapelte es das erste mal und wir hatten nen schönen 50er! Nach Schichtwechsel ( also mein Kollege und ich haben unsere Positionen getausch) stieg dann noch ein 42er ein! Beide wurden natürlich realesed! Und dann um ca  8.30 uhr kamen die ersten Spaziergänger und wir packten ein! Das war ne Klasse Sache und hat richtig Fun gemacht!
So ganz aufgeben kann man auch im wärmsten Sommer halt nicht! Was ich damit sagen will ist,das der Döbel under der Karpfen (jedenfalls für mich) eine Suuper abwechslung zu den Raubfischen darstellt!
In diesem Sinn Petri Heil!
fishcatcher99|wavey:


----------



## Professor Tinca (11. November 2009)

*AW: Döbel im Winter*

Schöne Geschichte#6

In meinem Flüsschen kann man die Chubs im Hochsommer auch auf Schwimmbrot und Grashüpfer sowie alle möglichen Insekten  fangen.
In der grössten Mittagshitze wenn sonst nichts beisst und einem der Schweiss in Strömen läuft.

#h#h


----------



## David23 (12. November 2009)

*AW: Döbel im Winter*

echt cool fishcatcher und petri heil


----------



## David23 (13. November 2009)

*AW: Döbel im Winter*



Professor Tinca schrieb:


> Schöne Geschichte#6
> 
> In meinem Flüsschen kann man die Chubs im Hochsommer auch auf Schwimmbrot und Grashüpfer sowie alle möglichen Insekten fangen.
> In der grössten Mittagshitze wenn sonst nichts beisst und einem der Schweiss in Strömen läuft.
> ...


 

Du hast so viele verschieden Döbel Köder genannt, was wäre deine Top Ten?

@all: Was wären eure Top Ten?


----------



## Professor Tinca (13. November 2009)

*AW: Döbel im Winter*

Die Nummer eins ist bei mir ganz klar *Brot*. 
Im Sommer auf der Oberfläche treibend, im der kälteren Zeit wie oben beschrieben an der Pose.
Auch zum Füttern. Gerade beim Wanderangeln hat Brot den Vorteil dass es nicht sofort absinkt sondern mit der Strömung trudelt und das ziemlich weit.
Ebenso weit kann ich den Hakenköder dann treiben lassen.
Auf Platz zwei setzte ich im Winter Mais mit allen möglichen Aromen versehen  (aber am liebsten stark riechende, weniger süsse).
Im Sommer wären Insekten, treibend angeboten Platz zwei gefolgt von Obst an der Posenmontage.
 Die Plätze danach sind variabel und abhängig von der Beisslust der Döbel. Manchmal hilft nur probieren.


|wavey:|wavey:


----------



## wacko (13. November 2009)

*AW: Döbel im Winter*

Für große Döbel (speziell im Winter) ganz klar Illex Squirrel 61... schön aggressiv twitchen aber sehr lange Pausen zwischen den "Schlägen"


----------



## Professor Tinca (13. November 2009)

*AW: Döbel im Winter*



wacko schrieb:


> Für große Döbel (speziell im Winter) ganz klar Illex Squirrel 61... schön aggressiv twitchen aber sehr lange Pausen zwischen den "Schlägen"



Natürlich kann man auch so Döbel fangen. In diesem Trööt geht es aber nur um die klassischen Friedfischmethoden.#h

Alles andere bespricht man doch im Raubfischforum.


----------



## David23 (13. November 2009)

*AW: Döbel im Winter*



Professor Tinca schrieb:


> Die Nummer eins ist bei mir ganz klar *Brot*.
> Im Sommer auf der Oberfläche treibend, im der kälteren Zeit wie oben beschrieben an der Pose.
> Auch zum Füttern. Gerade beim Wanderangeln hat Brot den Vorteil dass es nicht sofort absinkt sondern mit der Strömung trudelt und das ziemlich weit.
> Ebenso weit kann ich den Hakenköder dann treiben lassen.
> ...


 

#6
Bei mir: 1. Käse, ist einfach der Hammer für scheue große Döbel
2. Teig, am besten mit Hanf zubereitet
3. Maden, gibt es nicht viel zu sagen, oder?#6
4. Brot
5. Frühstücksfleisch
6. Bienenmaden
7. Leber...das ran #6machen ist halt kacke...
und das war es bei mir


----------



## Andal (13. November 2009)

*AW: Döbel im Winter*

Es gaht um Döbel im Winter!


----------



## Professor Tinca (13. November 2009)

*AW: Döbel im Winter*



Andal schrieb:


> Es gaht um Döbel im Winter!




Richtig.:q

Ködervorschläge?#h


----------



## Andal (13. November 2009)

*AW: Döbel im Winter*

Aber sicher doch...

Brot, pur, als meshed, oder liquidized bread (ist beides das selbe und meint frischen Toast, ohne Rinde, fein zermahlen)

Brotteig in allen Variationen. Mit Käse, Knoblauch, Maggi, Leber, Leberwurst, Sardellenpaste... u.s.w.u.s.f.

Dosenmais
Hühnerleber
Sardinenstücke, nicht mehr so arg frisch, oder andere Fischfetzen
schieres Fleisch
Frühstücksfleisch, oder vergleichbare Wurstwaren
weichen kräftig riechenden Käse; hier aber lieber Käsepaste mit Brot

sehr selten Maden, Caster und Würmer. Damit hat man meist die kleinen Döbel, oder Rotaugen.


----------



## David23 (13. November 2009)

*AW: Döbel im Winter*

Ich werde morgen ein wenig auf Döbel gehen...der Käse ist schon eingekauft.....ich kann es kaum erwarten


----------



## Baschtii (13. November 2009)

*AW: Döbel im Winter*

ja ich geh morgen auch auf döbel aber mit wurm
meint ihr das geht?


----------



## Professor Tinca (13. November 2009)

*AW: Döbel im Winter*



Baschtii schrieb:


> ja ich geh morgen auch auf döbel aber mit wurm
> meint ihr das geht?




Lies nochmal die Postings oben.


----------



## David23 (13. November 2009)

*AW: Döbel im Winter*



Baschtii schrieb:


> ja ich geh morgen auch auf döbel aber mit wurm
> meint ihr das geht?


 

geht immer...


----------



## Baschtii (13. November 2009)

*AW: Döbel im Winter*

okay dankschön


----------



## franja1 (13. November 2009)

*AW: Döbel im Winter*



Baschtii schrieb:


> ja ich geh morgen auch auf döbel aber mit wurm
> meint ihr das geht?


 
wenn es kälter wird..such Dir die Stellen ..im Fluß wo Gumpen sind....Bäume über das Wasser hängen...und dann leichtes Gerät...knapp über dem Grund...die Döbel sind nicht mehr so aktiv...aber beißen eigentlich immer wenns vor dem Maul vorbei schwimmt...wichtig nicht zu viel anfüttern... ( ich fütter bei Döbel nie an)...#6


----------



## Baschtii (13. November 2009)

*AW: Döbel im Winter*

gut danke  
die stelle hab ich schon und will sie morgen befischen


----------



## franja1 (13. November 2009)

*AW: Döbel im Winter*

..na dann Petri Heil...#6...und teile Deine Erfolge mit..Gruß Jan


----------



## Baschtii (13. November 2009)

*AW: Döbel im Winter*

werd ich machen


----------



## David23 (13. November 2009)

*AW: Döbel im Winter*

Hey Jan,
ist das auf deinem Profilfoto eine Centrpin oder eine Fliegenrolle?
Die Rute ist eine Fliegenrute, die Rolle ähnelt einer älteren Centrepin.....


----------



## franja1 (13. November 2009)

*AW: Döbel im Winter*

..nein es ist keine Centrepin....(nur) eine Fliegenrolle...aber bin drann an der ,, guten"...
Döbel/Aitel ist aber echt:q...und wenn ich ganz ehrlich bin vom lezten WE...mit Bachflohkrebs..in einem bayerischen Fluß ...was mir als norddeutschen umsomehr gefällt..da bei uns nicht mehr viele Döbels  sind...Gruß Jan


----------



## David23 (14. November 2009)

*AW: Döbel im Winter*

Also ich war heute auf Döbel Jagd....hatte einige gute Bisse nicht verwerten können und bin leider als Schneider heimgegangen#q


Wieso habt ihr keine Döbel mehr????|kopfkrat


----------



## David23 (15. November 2009)

*AW: Döbel im Winter*

Hallo???#h


----------



## fishcatcher99 (15. November 2009)

*AW: Döbel im Winter*

Ja Hallo!|wavey:
Kann ich dir sagen warum ich keinen Döbel mehr fange: In meinem Hausgewässer,einer kleinen Talsperre ,die auch einen suuuuper Großdöbel Bestand hat ist jedes Jahr Winterschonzeit vom 1 .11 - 20.3 +- ! Das heisst für mich , das ich mich entweder 30km zur Ausweichtalsperre fahren lassen muss, zum Forellenpuff Frustangeln  40 km fahren muss und 20 euro los bin oder die einfachste und grausamste aller Methoden - *Das Angeln über Winter komplett einstellen muss!!! 
Ich sterbe jetzt schon fast! Hiiiiiillllllfffffeeeeee!!!!*
So jetz is es raus! Ja es ist schrecklich ! Der Einzige Lichtblik im grauen Alltag ist die Dorschtour in 2 Wochen!!^Aber Döbel wirds in der Ostsee wohl eher nicht geben!
Was ich euch damit sagen will,seit froh das ihr Führerschein,Geld,Zeit und die Erlaubnis habt zu Angeln! Egal wie sehr der Döbel auch stinkt-Ich were froh ihn jetzt beangeln zu können!#t
In diesem Sinne ,seht zu das ihr noch einige dicke Winterdöbel zieht!#6 Digges Petri wünscht der momentan auf Angelentzug stehende
fishcatcher99!
P.S: Nutzt eure Zeit und geht angeln!|wavey:


----------



## David23 (15. November 2009)

*AW: Döbel im Winter*

Wow, mein Mitgefühl hast du....ich würde grüne Würmer aus den Wänden krabbeln sehn, so schwer wäre ich auf Entzug#q


----------



## David23 (19. November 2009)

*AW: Döbel im Winter*

Ola Döbel Angler habt ihr den neuen Bericht im neuen Blinker gelesen?


----------



## Baschtii (20. November 2009)

*AW: Döbel im Winter*

waaaaaaaaaaas?  
ihr habt Döbel schonzeeeeeit?
dann kommt ma an mein hausgewässer die baunach da gibts döbel bis zum abwinken und  die sind nicht GESPERRT!  bei uns sind auch döbel von 35 - 50cm keine seltenheit. allerdings wohn ich in unterfranken  

baschtii


----------



## Baschtii (21. November 2009)

*AW: Döbel im Winter*

so heut war ich mal wider drausen.
hab ein paar döbel und rotaugen zwischen 25 und 30cm fangen können   und wie das schicksal   es so wollte aucj noch einen schönen karpfen versaut


----------



## David23 (22. November 2009)

*AW: Döbel im Winter*



Baschtii schrieb:


> so heut war ich mal wider drausen.
> hab ein paar döbel und rotaugen zwischen 25 und 30cm fangen können und wie das schicksal es so wollte aucj noch einen schönen karpfen versaut


 
Das ist hart...mein Mitgefühl....

aber tröste dich...heute ging mal bei uns gar nichts


----------



## David23 (23. November 2009)

*AW: Döbel im Winter*

Für alle Döbelfans....habe mal wieder mal was interssantes gefunden...Stalking for Chub
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SAHC1gjPJis

Mach ich schon immer so ...finde ich echt cool, dass es dafür einen Namen gibt


----------



## fishcatcher99 (23. November 2009)

*AW: Döbel im Winter*



Baschtii schrieb:


> waaaaaaaaaaas?
> ihr habt Döbel schonzeeeeeit?
> dann kommt ma an mein hausgewässer die baunach da gibts döbel bis zum abwinken und  die sind nicht GESPERRT!  bei uns sind auch döbel von 35 - 50cm keine seltenheit. allerdings wohn ich in unterfranken
> 
> baschtii



Ne , is ne allgemeine Schonzeit! Alle Fische haben Schonzeit bei uns jetzt und die Talsperre ist für das Angeln bis März komplett gesperrt! Döbel haben keine Schonzeit,genau wie alle anderen Weisfischarten...


----------



## ADDI 69 (23. November 2009)

*AW: Döbel im Winter*

Moin leude
@ all : wir fangen die döbel hier bei uns mit der fliegenrute ,den ganzen sommer und herbst durch auf nymphe und streamer in größen 4 - 8
gehn die im winter auch auf fliege ? tät mich echt mal interessieren,dat normale posenangeln gibt mir nix mehr bin letztes jahr auf die fliege gekommen und zieh jetzt fast nur noch damit durch die gegend ,selbst an die küste für dorsch und mefo
also last mal was aus eurem erfahrungsschatz der winterfliegendöbel hören:vik:


----------



## Baschtii (23. November 2009)

*AW: Döbel im Winter*

wer heut angeln:  döbel mit 45cm   bild folgt,   und extrem viele bisse!


----------



## David23 (27. November 2009)

*AW: Döbel im Winter*



ADDI 69 schrieb:


> Moin leude
> @ all : wir fangen die döbel hier bei uns mit der fliegenrute ,den ganzen sommer und herbst durch auf nymphe und streamer in größen 4 - 8
> gehn die im winter auch auf fliege ? tät mich echt mal interessieren,dat normale posenangeln gibt mir nix mehr bin letztes jahr auf die fliege gekommen und zieh jetzt fast nur noch damit durch die gegend ,selbst an die küste für dorsch und mefo
> also last mal was aus eurem erfahrungsschatz der winterfliegendöbel hören:vik:


 Hey ist doch schade nur mit der Fliege...
Hey ihr Döbelangler, was läuft denn gerade?


----------



## ADDI 69 (3. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Döbel im Winter*



David23 schrieb:


> Hey ist doch schade nur mit der Fliege...
> Hey ihr Döbelangler, was läuft denn gerade?



Na eben nich ,das macht richtig laune und selbst die kleineren werden da richtig wertgeschätzt
Der Döbelbestand hier bei uns(Mc Pom)ist in den letzten Jahren richtig gut geworden ,und hat sich zum Sportfisch entwickelt-zumindestens für uns Fliegenfischer
Schonzeiten oder Mindestmaße fürn Döbel gibt es hier nicht,und alle die wir beim Flifi fangen wandern unbeschadet wieder in ihrem element,wenn sie größer sind gibts dann auch noch ein Foto.... kenne auch keinen aus unserer Truppe der die ißt
Momentan läuft allerdings nix mit Döbel,da die Meerforellen im Fluß sind zum laichen,und da ist mit angeln ein bissel kriminell 
und die Bachforellen haben auch noch Schonzeit wegen Laichgeschäft....da müssen wir noch ein wenig warten bis wir dort wieder ungestraft angeln gehen können (zumindest mit Fliege)
mfg Addi


----------



## Baschtii (5. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Döbel im Winter*

döbel 45cm auf maiskette


----------

